# Quel casque audio pour itouch?



## sophienoan (13 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

je cherche un casque audio sans fil ( bluetooth) pour mon itouch.
Plusieurs questions alors se pose: 
Est ce que ça existe?
Bluetooth ou cable?
Merci de votre réponse, c'est pour un cadeau d'anniversaire!
Bonne journée


----------



## fandipod (13 Août 2008)

Beh écoute google est ton amis!  Mais sinon je crois que les casques sans fil existent!!!


Bonne journée


Fandipod


----------



## miz_ici (13 Août 2008)

Google est mon ami aussi mais vu le TRES LARGE choix, je comprend trés bien sa demande. 

Si quelqu'un pouvais faire un retour d'experience sur le ou les models de casques qu'il à, testé avec un iPod Touch ou avec un iPhone.

Merci


----------



## eliotus (13 Août 2008)

ahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!
sans vouloir être vexant t'as déja vu le bluetooth sur un ipod touch????
ciao


----------



## miz_ici (13 Août 2008)

Voila une réponse qu'elle est bien 
Effectivement va faloir se pencher sur un casque filaire


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2008)

C'est tout à fait possible si on ajoute à l'ipod un petit module Bluetooth...
Quelques exemples:

- Acomax
- Free Pulse

Après faut chercher...


----------



## itako (13 Août 2008)

Ca dépend de tes moyens, pour ma part je te dirais de prendre des EP 630 et consorts, ou si tu as plus de moyen de voir pour des intras de plus haute gamme, shure... etc


----------



## fandipod (13 Août 2008)

Beh c'est sûr que le petit module bluetooth est possible!!!! Peut être que dans le nouvel itouch il y a aura bluetooth intégré!!!


Bonne journée


Fandipod


----------



## oxydo (30 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour a tous !! ( on s'en fou de l'ortho tt facon chui une grose pine ... ( wai ye na ptêtre qui me reconaitron mdr)

alors je voulais vous demander votre avis 
je vai acheter bientot un Ipod nano ( 3ème génération) ( yes enfin :love
et j'aimerais aussi acheter un case audio mais sans fil avec un machin qu'on branche sur l'ipod et le casque il capte l'enroule comme ca on peu écouter sans le fil s'emmèle partout et qu'il se face boufé pcq tu t'emerde dans le bus
et j'aimerais avoir votre avis et des proposition ( qui sont possible pour un ipod nano) 
ah wai précision j'ai pas envie d'un casque de DJ man ^^ les gros truc super lourd ^^ jveu un machin du genre http://telephone-gps-mp3.fnac.com/a...th-pour-Apple-iPod-a-Dock-Connector?PID=64514
et pour un prix en dessous des 70 avec une bonne caliter de son

( celui que j'ai mis en lien i lest bien ou pas qqun l'a , ou l'a déja tester ?)

merci j'attend vos réponse 
et a bientot


----------



## fandipod (3 Octobre 2008)

Et en français ça donne quoi?


----------

